# Red Claw Scorpion Care



## MOBugGuy (Jan 9, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has tips on caring for a Red Claw Scorpion?


----------



## AndrewLosier (Jan 9, 2010)

Hey, red claws are allmost the same as the emperor! So some soil that is kept moist and a peice of wood or rock for it to hide under is also needed. mine eats only once a week but drinks water quite often so i nice water dish is also needed. There are quite aggersive and can get quite angry at times! All in all there really cool scorps and are quite interesting to watch.


----------



## codykrr (Jan 10, 2010)

hey Matt,  give it a decent sized water dish as it would sometimes soak when i had it.  also i only kept the burrow side moist, and the other side dry.

but pretty basic as said, a water dish, hide and some moist sub. i fed it about 3 times a month. if it didnt eat in 24 hours id pull the roach and wait another 24 hours to put it back in.

give it about 6 inches of substrate to burrow.

also watch it that thing pinched and stung me twice..lol mean little bugger!


----------

